# STEROIDS FORUM > SARMs (Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators) Information Forum >  Where to get cheap serm

## Javskillz

Cheap serm fast shipping where to get it at

----------


## >Good Luck<

Ar-r !

----------


## Juced_porkchop

If you are asking where to get it, I highly rec AR-R .com for SARMs or SERMs.

----------


## JWP806

The banner at the top.

----------


## spywizard

there ya go

----------


## Shsm

Go with the banner at the top.

----------


## AXx

Uh huh! ^^^^^^

----------


## charliemurphy229

...and by 'banner at the top' they mean ar-r .

----------


## red_hulk

When I first joined and people would say "the banner at the top" I thought they meant the buysteroids.com one haha

----------

